# Birthday reminders poll



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Another simple poll seeing as few have a dislike of the birthday reminders, not that Admin will actually do anything >

So yes to keep them and no to stop them, also includes yes and no for the birthday notification emails as you can pick more than one choice, although they appear to have stopped for me.


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

So wheres the poll Kev?

Ah it has appeared now.
I don't have many friends so I voted yes to both.


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

Guess what you've forgotten. :smile2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Matchlock said:


> So wheres the poll Kev?


Ridiculously it posts the message then takes you to the page to fill in the questions, why am I surprised.

It's up now, with multiple answer options


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

I don't need reminding that I'm getting older :crying:


----------



## Revise (May 13, 2012)

Its my Birthday next week and I want to be reminded, as I keep forgetting. :grin2:

Now what shall I buy myself????


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Seems getting rid is popular.


----------



## TeamRienza (Sep 21, 2010)

I would like to spoil my vote or show no preference either way !

Davy


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I like them.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

TeamRienza said:


> I would like to spoil my vote or show no preference either way !
> 
> Davy


Not voting would seem to "show no preference either way ! "
Simples.:wink2:


----------



## TeamRienza (Sep 21, 2010)

I guess that makes us the 'silent' majority, or the apathetic !

Quick reply so no emoticon for tongue in cheek !!

Davy


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

TeamRienza said:


> I would like to spoil my vote or show no preference either way !
> 
> Davy


That option is covered by not voting


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I assume that you are getting bored or that there are no better things to do indoors,>> are you sure about that.:wink2::wink2:

A birthday wish on the forum may well be a message that can lift a members mood and make the day a little better.

cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

cabby said:


> I assume that you are getting bored or that there are no better things to do indoors,>> are you sure about that.:wink2::wink2:
> 
> A birthday wish on the forum may well be a message that can lift a members mood and make the day a little better.
> 
> cabby


Not mine, getting old is not in my master plan, so no more birthdays for me.

Easiest way to stop them for yourself is to not put in the DOB details.

He Hee, they don't like it up em you know.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Not mine, getting old is not in my master plan, so no more birthdays for me.
> 
> Easiest way to stop them for yourself is to not put in the DOB details.
> 
> He Hee, they don't like it up em you know.


I am thinking of changing my DOB each week to see how many happy Birthdays I get each week before people get wise to the Scam! Mwahahahhaaa! >


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I like them

I love that people on here wish me happy birthday

It makes my day

Friends around wishing me happy birthday

Makes my day

Aldra


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

Birthdays are good for you


----------

